# Metro Club



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I was checking on iPigeon, and there are alot of AU GV banded birds which are up for auction by Autry Farms. Some of the auctions list their performance in the 2011 yb races, so I checked the ARPU national database, and the GV band is for the Golden Valley RPC, located in OK. The race results did not match the results that are being advertised, so I sent an email to Autry Farms through iPigeon as to what club they were raced out of. He emailed me back promptly and stated that they were raced in the Metro Club yb races. Is anyone familiar with this club? They have AU bands, but I could not find the yb race results for the IF. ???????????????????????


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't trust anything Autry Loft says. A while back he had a White Hen on iPigeon that he claimed was a pure delbar. I looked at the pedigrees of the "parents" and it was of 2 birds that I own! When I notified him of this and told him there was no way that bird was out of what he said it was, he basically told me to "mind my own business". If you notice, he buys a lot of birds and then puts them up for sale again. Buyer Beware!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

akbird said:


> I wouldn't trust anything Autry Loft says. A while back he had a White Hen on iPigeon that he claimed was a pure delbar. I looked at the pedigrees of the "parents" and it was of 2 birds that I own! When I notified him of this and told him there was no way that bird was out of what he said it was, he basically told me to "mind my own business". If you notice, he buys a lot of birds and then puts them up for sale again. Buyer Beware!!!


You don't suppose that maybe this is a front for *"BUCK"????*


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Who knows? All I know is he has tried to sell at least one bird using bogus pedigree information on the bird offered. Maybe he is another seller to be avoided?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

akbird said:


> Who knows? All I know is he has tried to sell at least one bird using bogus pedigree information on the bird offered. Maybe he is another seller to be avoided?


He definitely is going to be avoided by me. When someone tells me to "mind your own business", that is usually a tip off that they are up to no good!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That sounds like a shady place to do buisness with


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

We should have a sticky or something to advise our members of these bogus sellers. We work to hard for our money. Some of us are here for the sport . The enjoyment. Others are here for a quick buck. If we dont stick together they will be other people that will be scammed. Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Yes I emailed him last week about his grandson of warlord bred from a 2010 direct Dau of warlord and he said the guy must have made a mistake. Anyways it didn't get taken down and some guy bought it. Which is messed up because last year warlord was fertile was 2009 LOL.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

bbcdon said:


> I was checking on iPigeon, and there are alot of AU GV banded birds which are up for auction by Autry Farms. Some of the auctions list their performance in the 2011 yb races, so I checked the ARPU national database, and the GV band is for the Golden Valley RPC, located in OK. The race results did not match the results that are being advertised, so I sent an email to Autry Farms through iPigeon as to what club they were raced out of. He emailed me back promptly and stated that they were raced in the Metro Club yb races. Is anyone familiar with this club? They have AU bands, but I could not find the yb race results for the IF. ???????????????????????


*I am a member of the San Diego METRO CLUB we are an all breed club (show birds)* GEORGE


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I never trust buying pigeons from someone who sells a large amount of birds and claim the reason of "loft reduction," then turn around and buy pigeons like there's no tomorrow. It's obvious that person is out to make a buck. I steer clear of people like that and another person on a pigeon auction site who's flooding the website with a ton of birds.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

george simon said:


> *I am a member of the San Diego METRO CLUB we are an all breed club (show birds)* GEORGE


Do they race George? The name on the pedigree's with the GV band was Gary Gasaway. The auction description of several of the GV banded birds states the race results, which I researched, and could not find in the whole AU database.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> I never trust buying pigeons from someone who sells a large amount of birds and claim the reason of "loft reduction," then turn around and buy pigeons like there's no tomorrow. It's obvious that person is out to make a buck. I steer clear of people like that and another person on a pigeon auction site who's flooding the website with a ton of birds.


That is another reason, if possible, to purchase birds from a known responsible pigeon flier.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

A different outlook, from a sellers perspective.

Last week, I obtained a bird to list on ipigeon from a reputable pigeon flyer, so I listed it as he told me and found out that the pedigree as he stated was incorrect. *Thanks to Don*. That it was a discrepancy and I deleted the post. because I did not want anyone buying a bird if the information was incorrect. Yes, there was a few of bids on it and yes a lot of people was mad and yes, I was the poster.. But I think I made the right decision by deleting the post. I can't speak for the Autry guy, I do't know who he is but I have noticed a few discrepancies also and I just haven't bothered with his because I wasn't interested or will ever be interested in birds of that caliber.  Being polite. So what I'm trying to say is, sometimes people shouldn't jump to conclusions right away to judge a person, give him a chance to correct it, if he doesn't then he loses all creditability. Me personally, that guy seems to be a feather merchant, I know from last weeks post, I probably lost creditability in some people because of that listing that was wrong, (not in my part) but I was the poster. But I guess thats what I get for not verifying the pedigree myself before I list it. But, for most people who know me, I'm pretty honest and open on any conversation or subject. I think those who know me personally on here, know I would never intend to decieve anyone for monetary gain. I do this as a hobby. Lastly, I want to wish everyone here a merry christmas. Oh, and my ipigeon name thing is not autry btw. It's SALLY, I don't usually sell birds myself, I help people sell their birds.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

pigeonnewb said:


> A different outlook, from a sellers perspective.
> 
> Last week, I obtained a bird to list on ipigeon from a reputable pigeon flyer, so I listed it as he told me and found out that the pedigree as he stated was incorrect. *Thanks to Don*. That it was a discrepancy and I deleted the post. because I did not want anyone buying a bird if the information was incorrect. Yes, there was a few of bids on it and yes a lot of people was mad and yes, I was the poster.. But I think I made the right decision by deleting the post. I can't speak for the Autry guy, I do't know who he is but I have noticed a few discrepancies also and I just haven't bothered with his because I wasn't interested or will ever be interested in birds of that caliber.  Being polite. So what I'm trying to say is, sometimes people shouldn't jump to conclusions right away to judge a person, give him a chance to correct it, if he doesn't then he loses all creditability. Me personally, that guy seems to be a feather merchant, I know from last weeks post, I probably lost creditability in some people because of that listing that was wrong, (not in my part) but I was the poster. But I guess thats what I get for not verifying the pedigree myself before I list it. But, for most people who know me, I'm pretty honest and open on any conversation or subject. I think those who know me personally on here, know I would never intend to decieve anyone for monetary gain. I do this as a hobby. Lastly, I want to wish everyone here a merry christmas. Oh, and my ipigeon name thing is not autry btw. It's SALLY, I don't usually sell birds myself, I help people sell their birds.


Not everyoe is honest like you. I will stick with the birds I have. They must be just as good or better then these bogus ones on auction.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

pigeonnewb said:


> A different outlook, from a sellers perspective.
> 
> Last week, I obtained a bird to list on ipigeon from a reputable pigeon flyer, so I listed it as he told me and found out that the pedigree as he stated was incorrect. *Thanks to Don*. That it was a discrepancy and I deleted the post. because I did not want anyone buying a bird if the information was incorrect. Yes, there was a few of bids on it and yes a lot of people was mad and yes, I was the poster.. But I think I made the right decision by deleting the post. I can't speak for the Autry guy, I do't know who he is but I have noticed a few discrepancies also and I just haven't bothered with his because I wasn't interested or will ever be interested in birds of that caliber.  Being polite. So what I'm trying to say is, sometimes people shouldn't jump to conclusions right away to judge a person, give him a chance to correct it, if he doesn't then he loses all creditability. Me personally, that guy seems to be a feather merchant, I know from last weeks post, I probably lost creditability in some people because of that listing that was wrong, (not in my part) but I was the poster. But I guess thats what I get for not verifying the pedigree myself before I list it. But, for most people who know me, I'm pretty honest and open on any conversation or subject. I think those who know me personally on here, know I would never intend to decieve anyone for monetary gain. I do this as a hobby. Lastly, I want to wish everyone here a merry christmas. Oh, and my ipigeon name thing is not autry btw. It's SALLY, I don't usually sell birds myself, I help people sell their birds.


I know that you have high integrity. Like you said, you were just trying to help someone out, and the pedigree was wrong. Hopefully the guy made an honest mistake, but no one is pointing blame at you. As far as Autry Farms goes, I was not trying to say he was dishonest, but I noticed he sells a lot of birds, which I don't have a problem with. I was just curious, and have a lot of time to research on the net as I was hurt on the job, and have been off since the middle of September. Internet research is fascinating, and kills a lot of time. Back to the point.....I checked the race results for the club which the AU shows for those bands, compared to the band numbers listed for sale, and they did not match up for the Golden Valley RPC in OK. I sent him an email asking which race series these yb's were involved in, and he said the Metro Club. Anyway, if someone is advertising race results for a bird which is up for auction, I will check it out. Sorry for being so long winded.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

So Metro club is in Ca. Autry farms in Tenn. GV bands are out of Ms.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

JRNY said:


> So Metro club is in Ca. Autry farms in Tenn. GV bands are out of Ms.


The AU GV bands are out of OK.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

This is what I saw out the AU site. This is the name in all these pedigree's 
G & V 
Club Secretary : GARY GASAWAY 
City : DENNIS 
State : MS


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

JRNY said:


> This is what I saw out the AU site. This is the name in all these pedigree's
> G & V
> Club Secretary : GARY GASAWAY
> City : DENNIS
> State : MS


I was looking at the GV bands, which are the ones that are stated in the auction. I see now what you are talking about, my apologies. Autry Farms should have listed the bands as G&V, not GV. I stand corrected. I will research the race results in MS then.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I contacted a member of the same club which Gary Gasaway races with, and he says his birds are what he says.


----------



## birdman21 (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone buying a "pedigreed" bird from a stranger online should have their head examined anyway! the pedigree is only as good as the guy writing it. Lie an old friend of mine always says "Gimme a pen and a piece of paper, and I'll make u whatever pedigree u want!" lol


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

birdman21 said:


> anyone buying a "pedigreed" bird from a stranger online should have their head examined anyway! the pedigree is only as good as the guy writing it. Lie an old friend of mine always says "Gimme a pen and a piece of paper, and I'll make u whatever pedigree u want!" lol


I don't buy pigeons online from just anybody. I was just doing research on the birds to see if in fact they accomplished what the ad says. Anymore, I purchase from Alex Bieche or David Clausing. I have no reservations at all when it comes to the both of them.


----------



## birdman21 (Nov 30, 2011)

bbcdon said:


> I don't buy pigeons online from just anybody. I was just doing research on the birds to see if in fact they accomplished what the ad says. Anymore, I purchase from Alex Bieche or David Clausing. I have no reservations at all when it comes to the both of them.


dont get me wrong, i wasnt referring to reputable breeders when i made that comment. there are plenty of great breedrs out there that are absolutely honest on their pedigrees. what i was referring to was that for every reputable breeder out there, there seems to be 10 shysters with bogus pedigrees. i did not mean ant disrespect to the reputable breeders out there


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

birdman21 said:


> anyone buying a "pedigreed" bird from a stranger online should have their head examined anyway! the pedigree is only as good as the guy writing it. Lie an old friend of mine always says "Gimme a pen and a piece of paper, and I'll make u whatever pedigree u want!" lol




When you look at these pedigrees some of the birds on there have never been flown. So what good is a pedigree.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

bbcdon said:


> Do they race George? The name on the pedigree's with the GV band was Gary Gasaway. The auction description of several of the GV banded birds states the race results, which I researched, and could not find in the whole AU database.


*The San Diego Metro club is not a racing club we are a show PIGEON CLUB and we have no club bands if we did they would be NPA bands.*GEORGE


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

george simon said:


> *The San Diego Metro club is not a racing club we are a show PIGEON CLUB and we have no club bands if we did they would be NPA bands.*GEORGE


Thanks for the reply, have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Autry Farms (Jan 4, 2012)

JRNY said:


> So Metro club is in Ca. Autry farms in Tenn. GV bands are out of Ms.


Sorry for the confusion on the birds. Metro Club of Memphis Tn was moved across the state line in Ms several years ago due to no members being left in Memphis. Gary Gasaway is the club President. I picked up approx. 60 birds from Gary to sell since he was not able to fly old birds this year. They were his yb team and his ob team as well as a few of his breeders. I will correct the auctions to say G&V, sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Autry Farms (Jan 4, 2012)

akbird said:


> I wouldn't trust anything Autry Loft says. A while back he had a White Hen on iPigeon that he claimed was a pure delbar. I looked at the pedigrees of the "parents" and it was of 2 birds that I own! When I notified him of this and told him there was no way that bird was out of what he said it was, he basically told me to "mind my own business". If you notice, he buys a lot of birds and then puts them up for sale again. Buyer Beware!!!


Ok if you want to try to smear someone’s name the at least tell the whole story. You had just purchased the parents, you did not own them when this bird was born. Since you did not have the birds when this bird was born (like 2 years before you purchased the parents) there is no way for you to have a clue as to what took place. 

What I had was a signed pedigree from the guy who purchased it originally and he also gave me copies of the parents pedigree.


----------



## Autry Farms (Jan 4, 2012)

bbcdon said:


> I know that you have high integrity. Like you said, you were just trying to help someone out, and the pedigree was wrong. Hopefully the guy made an honest mistake, but no one is pointing blame at you. As far as Autry Farms goes, I was not trying to say he was dishonest, but I noticed he sells a lot of birds, which I don't have a problem with. I was just curious, and have a lot of time to research on the net as I was hurt on the job, and have been off since the middle of September. Internet research is fascinating, and kills a lot of time. Back to the point.....I checked the race results for the club which the AU shows for those bands, compared to the band numbers listed for sale, and they did not match up for the Golden Valley RPC in OK. I sent him an email asking which race series these yb's were involved in, and he said the Metro Club. Anyway, if someone is advertising race results for a bird which is up for auction, I will check it out. Sorry for being so long winded.


Thank you for your post. My dad started racing back in the 70's, we have had birds all my life, only Homers (mostly Janssen) not other breeds. This past year I listed a total of about 75 birds on IPIGEON, about 60 of them were for Mr William Davis in VA. Mr Davis has been batteling cancer for several years and said he needed to downsize due to his health, he doesnt even know how to use email very well let alone know how to take pics, scan pedigrees and load them on the auction. I told him I would be happy to help. Every week he would mail ma a large box or 2 of birds and their pedigrees, I would de-worm them, look them over and put them in an old loft I no longer used, posted them on auction and sold them for Mr Davis, I did not keep any of the money except the cost of shipping to sent the birds to their new owners.


----------

